# Rivarosi stuff



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I have been offered some Rivarosi passenger cars for almost 20 each used but I never heard of that brand, I saw it was Italian stuff. Is it any good or are they POS. 
I recently bought an Athern Diesel and was blown away by the quality how does Rivarosi compare??


----------



## dave2744 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rivarossi products are very well molded, and have been in business as long as I can remember, in many different scales. The cars are not up to todays Spectrum or Genisis class, but are darn close. You will most likely want to change the truck mounted couplers over to body mounts. You can just cut off the arm from the trucks carrying the original couplers. The original trucks are usually very free rolling, so don't change unless you have to. Enjoy them, as they are quite expensive these days new. Dave


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Only change the truck mounted couplers to body mounted if you have large radius curves. Kadee makes great conversion kits for the truck mounted couplers, one for four wheel trucks and another for six wheel trucks. Adding metal wheels to the cars is a great improvement. I added about an ounce of weight to my Rivarossi heavyweights.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

They made excellent running passenger cars. They are even better with interior and lighting kits installed.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

morrjr,

Would you happen to know this?

I wanted to try McHenry, and their model 53 is advertised for the Rivarossi 6 wheel passenger car.

Well, I got them installed, and they are way too short. The cars barely couple, much less take a curve.

I have one Kadee equivalent installed and it is working fine but a pain to install.

Bill


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Mister Bill said:


> morrjr,
> 
> Would you happen to know this?
> 
> ...


I used the McHenry 53 on Rivarossi 6 axle trucks without issue. Only difference is that my trucks were mounted on ConCor cars.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

My mistake.

I was trying to force a #54 on instead of a #53.

I have re-ordered.

Boy, this can be confusing to order with electronics.

Bill


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

The Rivarossi deal fell thru there was just too much wrong with the cars.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Keep looking on E-bay. About once a month, someone posts a whole collection of cars in one lot.

Most people are accustomed to buying one car at a time.

I recently picked up a complete collection of a 7 car consist in perfect condition for about $60.

I really enjoy them.

Bill


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably just as well that it fell through. I've dealt with a lot of them. Over the years, Rivarossi cheapened the cars by making lighting and interiors options that you can buy and add. With lighting installed they would have metal wheels. They thought that the modelers would buy the options, so they did not replace the weight of the optional items. 

To be worth over $20 the car needs to have the full set of options. Even at that they won't compare well with the recent Walthers, Rapidio, MTH or BLI models. The more stripped down cars are more in the range of $15, mainly because you will need to do work to get them where you want them. An advantage of the Rivarossi and subsequent IHC cars was they covered almost all class I railroads. The car models may not be always appropriate, but the paint schemes were varies and generally excellent.
Keep looking, they are out there.
Larry,
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Ahm*

AHM is now long gone
The heavy weight passenger care were Santa Fe prototype but the 12-1 pullman could be used about anyline
The AHM Streamline passenger care were from a mix of prototypesThe baggare and dome coach were U nion Pacific while the RPO and obs were Pennsylvania cars. The 10/6 pullman was used on many lines
The cars had deep flanges and talgo mounted couplers and were a bit underweight


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I can't contradict the criticisms of the Rivarossi/AHM/IHC passenger equipment, but I wish they were still churning those things out. A great value, even if they do require the addition of weight, wheelsets and kadees. 
The Walthers/Rapido/et al equipment requires 24"R or bigger curves to run properly - whereas the Rivarossi will negotiate 18"R. Not saying it looks good while doing it, but there it is. Also very easy to work on. Walthers? No...or let me put it this way, I get a little stressed prying on the roof of a car I just spent in the neighborhood of $50 on. Not a lot of wiggle room. The Rivarossi has 6 tabs out of sight on the bottom. Stress much less 
I read a review someone wrote the other day about Rapido vs. Walthers - my favorite quote was that he loved the underbody detail but it couldn't really be appreciated until it derailed. I concur.


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

JNXT 7707 said:


> I read a review someone wrote the other day about Rapido vs. Walthers - my favorite quote was that he loved the underbody detail but it couldn't really be appreciated until it derailed. I concur.


Me too!

One nice thing about the Rivarossi cars is that since they are relatively cheap, they are great for experimenting with. Something, I won't do with my Walthers and Rapido cars.

One project I'm planning on starting, is to drop the interior of a Walthers 10-6, into a Rivarossi 10-6. The Rivarossi 10-6 is based on the ACF built "welded" PRR cars. I need the core of the Walthers for a PS built PRR Pullman lounge car using NKP Car brass sides. Not sure what I'm going to use for an interior, but the lounge has 3 double bedrooms a drawing room, and a buffet.

I have found that if you replace the stock pizza cutter wheels with Intermountain 33" metal wheel sets (not 36") they fit better in the Rivarossi truck, plus the floor mounted Kadee retro fit is of the proper height. Should be an interesting project.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

Joefrumjersey;31431
I have found that if you replace the stock pizza cutter wheels with Intermountain 33" metal wheel sets (not 36") they fit better in the Rivarossi truck said:


> The plastic AHM used is soft. Metal axle wheel sets can wear it down quickly. Might consider Kadee wheel sets since the Kadee wheel sets have a plastic axle


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr. SP said:


> The plastic AHM used is soft. Metal axle wheel sets can wear it down quickly. Might consider Kadee wheel sets since the Kadee wheel sets have a plastic axle


A little plastic tolerant La Belle grease helps reduce the friction. I was using Kadee 36" wheel sets, and discovered the advantage of using 33" metal wheels by accident. It just so happens that I have IM 33" brass wheel sets on hand, as I buy them in bulk packs. 

BTW: the rolling quality is surprisingly fantastic.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Joefrumjersey said:


> I have found that if you replace the stock pizza cutter wheels with Intermountain 33" metal wheel sets (not 36") they fit better in the Rivarossi truck, plus the floor mounted Kadee retro fit is of the proper height...


I recently discovered this too, quite by accident after using Kadee 36" wheelsets for years.
Oh well, better late than never! 
The Intermountain wheels work better in most freight truck conversions too


----------

